# Got a pic, now what happened to that catfish?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=730&pictureid=5666

he came out an inch so i snached the pic, it looks like a cut or burn as you can see that patch of skin missing. i think it is a burn becaus eh always hides behind the heater and i seperated him to treat him seperately for ick (i treated the whole tank in the end) i had the heater up hoter than normall to get the tank at 87 degres from the normal 78 and soon after i put him back in this happened. what do u thnk happened? yeah i already posted about it but heres the pic to help, i have to get some hide and seek pipes for him see how that does


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think it's a burn. A bad wound anyway, whatever the cause. PimaFix & Melafix to stop infection should help.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

i put in some API stress coat pluss, it soes say it helps to heal cuts and all tat good stuff


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

OhYesItsMe said:


> i put in some API stress coat pluss, it soes say it helps to heal cuts and all tat good stuff


Yea its basically a water conditioner, I would grab some MelaFix though. MelaFix will actually help it not become infected and heal, its almost like Neosporen for fish.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay thanks ill get that then


----------

